# Manhattan Reefs



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I paid them a visit last night while in New York, I must say that the fish selection was real nice, healthy stock, some higher end stuff as well but the corals were lacking, nothing special. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad you made it out Paul, I love to visit local fish stores when I travel. Maybe this will start a trend for GTA reefers to follow as I know lots of you travel abroad.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, please do! (Start a thread with reviews of foreign fish stores). And is anyone going to MACNA in Washington this year? I would love to hear reviews of on line stores that people have ordered from, too!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Oh yeah, please do! (Start a thread with reviews of foreign fish stores). And is anyone going to MACNA in Washington this year? I would love to hear reviews of on line stores that people have ordered from, too!


funny you mentioned that... I was going to start a thread to see who else would possibly want to go. I know I do  Paul, I won't hijack your thread. Look very much forward to see the pics. Next time you're in NY (hope you're not flying into/out of LaGuardia  ), rent a car and go to Greenwich Aquaria. They're in Connecticut (commuter distance), and supposed to be the bomb.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, I didn't hijack the thread........just side tracked a bit!
Paul, we may have to assign you as the resident reviewer for all stores, since you are down in the US weekly.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Hey, I didn't hijack the thread........just side tracked a bit!
> Paul, we may have to assign you as the resident reviewer for all stores, since you are down in the US weekly.


no you didn't hijack  i just put up another thread for MACNA...


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

teemee said:


> funny you mentioned that... I was going to start a thread to see who else would possibly want to go. I know I do  Paul, I won't hijack your thread. Look very much forward to see the pics. Next time you're in NY (hope you're not flying into/out of LaGuardia  ), rent a car and go to Greenwich Aquaria. They're in Connecticut (commuter distance), and supposed to be the bomb.


I did fly into KLGA. I kept the airplane on the runway. My boss likes it that way.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

teemee said:


> no you didn't hijack  i just put up another thread for MACNA...


Im going for sure. We overnight there, so i'm in. Whens the London show?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

PaulF757 said:


> Im going for sure. We overnight there, so i'm in. Whens the London show?


April 18th


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

There are some nice SW stores in New Jersey/New York area but the problem is finding your way there. Not easy if you do not have a car or a friend to drive you around. Prices for corals can be really high compared to here in Canada.


----------

